# Please advise or reassure.



## Tia-maria (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi all,im currently on day10 of my cycle and day 8 of medicated drugs to help induce ovulation for DIUI.Im on a low dose 37  ? as there is no prob with me.
Anyway I have 3 good follicles on one ovary and 1 on the other side with a coup[le of small ones.They are 11mm and have to go back Mon for another scan. Nurse dosnt want to up dose in case it stimulates the others too much(hope im making sense) and an thinking next Fri(fingers crossed they will be ready)
My question is has anyone had this where they keep going for scans and follies were 11 on day 10.
I dont know what Im asking really,its just I m so stressed and worried that all this will be for nothing this mth.just want reassurance really...please advise.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

If you get too many mature follicles your cycle will be cancelled or you will need a follicle reduction for fear of multiple pregnancy. So it is right they are going careful. Ideally you only want one or two mature follicles.


----------



## Tia-maria (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanyou Holly 
Panic over for now,had scan and one dominant is 13mm and one other 9.Having another scan Wed with the view of iui Thurs.......fingers crossed.
This is such a rollercoaster ride of emotions and havnt even had it yet.


----------

